# kennels in spain



## mrchrees (Dec 1, 2011)

We live in berja just up from Adra and needed to find a dog kennel around this area as we come back to the uk for the odd week. Really between Almeria and Malaga would be perfect...Any ideas???


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hiya

We are in Almogia in Malaga In The Doghouse DTC

We are a bit away from you but we have lots of clients who travel from as far as Seville and Sierra Nevada because they are so happy with us :clap2:

If it is too far for you to travel to bring your furry family to us we are happy to meet you at a convenient point also. If you would like further info please send us a contact form via the website or PM me here


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

mrchrees said:


> We live in berja just up from Adra and needed to find a dog kennel around this area as we come back to the uk for the odd week. Really between Almeria and Malaga would be perfect...Any ideas???


I know some people that look after dogs in their own home, I think they charge 10 euro a day.


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

We have just used Cat and Dog World (Nr Alhaurin ) and would recommend highly. They are about 20 mins from Malaga airport. Our 6month old puppy had to stay for a couple of weeks and he was fine. Nice people, pleasant surroundings, reasonable price.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gorky's Mum said:


> We have just used Cat and Dog World (Nr Alhaurin ) and would recommend highly. They are about 20 mins from Malaga airport. Our 6month old puppy had to stay for a couple of weeks and he was fine. Nice people, pleasant surroundings, reasonable price.
> Good luck with your search!



Is that the one near the entrance to Al Queria??? We used to use that one occasionally, but I heard it had closed. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

jojo said:


> Is that the one near the entrance to Al Queria??? We used to use that one occasionally, but I heard it had closed.
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't know the area well, we live in Extremadura abot 4 hours drive away!!, but it is near Alhaurin el Grande. We used it for Alfie over Christmas. They have a website which you can google.
Hope this helps


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gorky's Mum said:


> Don't know the area well, we live in Extremadura abot 4 hours drive away!!, but it is near Alhaurin el Grande. We used it for Alfie over Christmas. They have a website which you can google.
> Hope this helps


ah yes, I know the one and I've used it 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrchrees (Dec 1, 2011)

*kennels*



donz said:


> Hiya
> 
> We are in Almogia in Malaga In The Doghouse DTC
> 
> ...


Thanks very much... We're actually moving down there at the end of feb. Checked out your website and sounds great. A lot of flights are from Malaga anyway so sounds dead handy. Will be in touch......


----------

